# Using one e-collar where is the best positioning for bitework?



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

If you are using one e-collar where is the best position for bite work specifically zippy recalls off the decoy? 

I've been asking lots of questions to very experienced e-collar trainers and from what I gather from the answers. Placement of the collar where it could be on the belly vs the neck can get totally different reactions from the dog. 

I'm not ready for trying a belly connection just on the neck for now. But for getting zippy recalls off the decoy is there a specific placement on the neck that means more or does it even really matter?

I have been using the e-collar in conjunction with the prong and a fursavor and she has been collar conditioned way way in advance. We do use a bark collar as well but it is set on stun (because that is what she needs to conserve her energy), where I get a muscle twitch with the e-collar on @ 7% or so that makes her move. 

If the contacts are under the neck vs the sides or top does it matter if you are only using the one e-collar? Stimulation is stimulation no?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Put it on the base of the tail, or on top the ass end on one side or the other. If the dog has been trained to out, and is just being an IDIOT, LOL then whatever, put it on the neck.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Geoff send your dog to me and include $50 USD. When I get done you won't be able to tell it was yours. :---)

Depends on where you put the collar as to how you want her to react. Left or right side of the neck, front or back...

I used it on my Bouv and the "outs" came quick on a low setting and including reward bites. Told him "out" and the second it was good he got a rebite...Not quick and Dr. Buzzy tuned him up. :-\"

His new name is Sparkie!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Well the trial this past weekend we had a Buko moment. So yes she knows how to 'out' but just chose not to much to my chagrin being a damned idiot. She had fun though! :-\" 

So $50 bucks eh Howard? Add in a 3 legged blind neutered Bouvier and we might work something out.

So it doesn't change nuttin' as far as anyone is concerned front, back or side of the neck if you only have one collar? That's the question ... LOL! 

Spark 'em up!


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

OUT Probs. I`m the Queen of OUT prob. Geoff just put it on her belly and tail and neck and she`ll be fine!!! lolol


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

kendra velazquez said:


> OUT Probs. I`m the Queen of OUT prob. Geoff just put it on her belly and tail and neck and she`ll be fine!!! lolol


But the question is .. will I be fine??? :-\"


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> But the question is .. will I be fine??? :-\"


Screw that, she's not an insane dog, she just had a crappy day and got stubborn. 
Like you said, she was crated for day after day before the trial. 

Put the E-collar on as usual, on the neck, Anywhere will do, unless you are training direction will low levels of stim, it will not be an issue. 

Good luck bro!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are worse problems to be had for sure. : )


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> So $50 bucks eh Howard? Add in a 3 legged blind neutered Bouvier and we might work something out.
> 
> So it doesn't change nuttin' as far as anyone is concerned front, back or side of the neck if you only have one collar? That's the question ... LOL!
> 
> Spark 'em up!


 Look Geoff, quit screwing around. Do you want a 3 or 4 legged Bouv. I have 1/2 this bugger cut off and now I'm stopping to read this sh&t!!!

Make up your mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \\/

I would NOT do the belly shot with the e-collar. Moving it to one side or the other determines where the head moves to. Think martial arts and kicks, YOU determine where the guy will fall based on the kick area. The collar isn't any different, the shock either pulls or pushes the head. Ever piss on an electric fence, or am I the only one? Same thing. 

She had fun and you pulled your hair out...Bring her to Delaware and I will fix you up with some good cheap brew. Dogfish head...by the time you get home, I'll have her fixed and done for under $10.00!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I would NOT do the belly shot with the e-collar. Moving it to one side or the other determines where the head moves to. Think martial arts and kicks, YOU determine where the guy will fall based on the kick area. The collar isn't any different, the shock either pulls or pushes the head. Ever piss on an electric fence, or am I the only one? Same thing.
> 
> She had fun and you pulled your hair out...Bring her to Delaware and I will fix you up with some good cheap brew. Dogfish head...by the time you get home, I'll have her fixed and done for under $10.00!!!!!!!!!!!


So if you put the collar under the neck her head comes up and over down then? 

I never pissed on an electric fence though I grabbed one tripping while running from some stampeding cows that my old dog was chasing .. Ouch! I dunno what hurt more the zing or the cows stepping on me as I laid there all sparked up. 

How far is Delaware from Chicago? I'm looking to be there in 3 weeks.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Myth Busters tested the pissin on an electric fence thing and said it's not possible . Never tested it my self . Don't plan to either .


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

With most dogs where the Ecollar naturally rides, to the left of the dog's esophagus, will work just fine. There's a natural tendency to move away from discomfort and that will help to push the dog off the bite. Putting the box on the top of the dog's neck with a sensitive dog, may drive him into the bite, especially if high levels of stim are being used.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

it doesn't really matter where you put it unless you want barking as well while it is on. If put underr the neck to tight ican cause problems barking. the second thing is do you only use the collar for this purpose. some people put collars in differeft places to mean different commands


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Myth Busters tested the pissin on an electric fence thing and said it's not possible . Never tested it my self . Don't plan to either .


They had a ground then somewhere. I was half in the bag, and my buddy told me he had put a hot wire on the fence. I was thinking near the top, as for some reason, I was thinking the dog was going OVER the fence. 

NOPE. He was digging, and I had an experience with why you should wait to use your buddies bathroom at a party.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Then there was the time I deer hunted on a buddies dairy farm. Two lines hot, the bottom one 2' from the ground. ALL we had to do is crawl UNDER the stupid thing. Interesting how just a little space makes ALL the difference. I went down and out faster than bug on hot cast iron pan!

Don't tell me it doesn't hurt! =;


----------

